# Salvini: "No a sospensioni. Leonardo, comportamento bizzarro"



## Toby rosso nero (26 Aprile 2019)

*Salvini: "No a sospensioni. Leonardo, comportamento bizzarro"*

La replica di Matteo Salvini all'intervista di Leonardo. Le sue parole riportate dall'ANSA:

"Ho letto l'intervista a Leonardo che chiedeva la sospensione della partita dell'altra sera per qualche coro di qualche *********. I cori di qualche ********* non si fermano con la sospensione delle partite, ma con il 99% dei tifosi che sono educati e rispettosi.
Che un dirigente di una squadra prestigiosa come il Milan si attacchi alla sospensione delle partite e faccia polemiche con gli arbitri, da tifoso, da italiano e ministro mi sembra bizzarro".

*Altra frecciata di Salvini:"Non è competenza del ministro dell'Interno decidere chi sarà l'allenatore del Milan. Da tifoso mi piacerebbe che mio figlio, che oggi ha 16 anni, vedesse vincere qualcosa al Milan prima della pensione".*


----------



## ispanicojon7 (26 Aprile 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La replica di Matteo Salvini all'intervista di Leonardo. Le sue parole riportate dall'ANSA:
> 
> "Ho letto l'intervista a Leonardo che chiedeva la sospensione della partita dell'altra sera per qualche coro di qualche *********. I cori di qualche ********* non si fermano con la sospensione delle partite, ma con il 99% dei tifosi che sono educati e rispettosi.
> Che un dirigente di una squadra prestigiosa come il Milan si attacchi alla sospensione delle partite e faccia polemiche con gli arbitri, da tifoso, da italiano* e ministro* mi sembra bizzarro".



Quindi parla in veste di ministro ?
Comunque queste diatribe mi stanno stancando, non si parla piu' di Milan..


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (26 Aprile 2019)

C'e' poco da commentare queste parole. Mi vergogno per lui.


----------



## pazzomania (26 Aprile 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La replica di Matteo Salvini all'intervista di Leonardo. Le sue parole riportate dall'ANSA:
> 
> "Ho letto l'intervista a Leonardo che chiedeva la sospensione della partita dell'altra sera per qualche coro di qualche *********. I cori di qualche ********* non si fermano con la sospensione delle partite, ma con il 99% dei tifosi che sono educati e rispettosi.
> Che un dirigente di una squadra prestigiosa come il Milan si attacchi alla sospensione delle partite e faccia polemiche con gli arbitri, da tifoso, da italiano e ministro mi sembra bizzarro".



Salvini, temo si sia tirato addosso troppe attenzioni, e non riesce più a gestire le pressioni.

Non ne fa una dritta ormai.


----------



## Davide L (26 Aprile 2019)

Salvini VERGOGNATI MELMA!!!


----------



## neversayconte (26 Aprile 2019)

Vergognoso salvini. 
Se proprio deve parlare di milan non cambi continuamente il cappello.


----------



## rossonerosempre (26 Aprile 2019)

Se la partita per regolamento può essere sospesa va sospesa, poi che abbiamo fatto pietà è un altro discorso, ma non è possibile che per una maglietta sventolata tutto sto casino e per lo striscione esposto e i cori contro Bakayoko si fa finta di nulla


----------



## Ruuddil23 (26 Aprile 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La replica di Matteo Salvini all'intervista di Leonardo. Le sue parole riportate dall'ANSA:
> 
> "Ho letto l'intervista a Leonardo che chiedeva la sospensione della partita dell'altra sera per qualche coro di qualche *********. I cori di qualche ********* non si fermano con la sospensione delle partite, ma con il 99% dei tifosi che sono educati e rispettosi.
> Che un dirigente di una squadra prestigiosa come il Milan si attacchi alla sospensione delle partite e faccia polemiche con gli arbitri, *da tifoso, da italiano e ministro* mi sembra bizzarro".



Come Wanda Nara, che una volta parla da procuratrice, una volta da moglie, un'altra da opinionista. Lui invece una volta parla da tifoso, un'altra da ministro, un'altra ancora da italiano ecc. Insomma basta che si parli e si stia sempre al centro dell'attenzione. La Wanda Nara della politica italiana.


----------



## Pampu7 (26 Aprile 2019)

Mannaggia a te e a chi ti ha votato


----------



## Wildbone (26 Aprile 2019)

Fa tutto parte del suo gioco di "minimizzazione del razzismo".


----------



## admin (26 Aprile 2019)

*Altra frecciata di Salvini:"Non è competenza del ministro dell'Interno decidere chi sarà l'allenatore del Milan. Da tifoso mi piacerebbe che mio figlio, che oggi ha 16 anni, vedesse vincere qualcosa al Milan prima della pensione".*


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Aprile 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La replica di Matteo Salvini all'intervista di Leonardo. Le sue parole riportate dall'ANSA:
> 
> "Ho letto l'intervista a Leonardo che chiedeva la sospensione della partita dell'altra sera per qualche coro di qualche *********. I cori di qualche ********* non si fermano con la sospensione delle partite, ma con il 99% dei tifosi che sono educati e rispettosi.
> Che un dirigente di una squadra prestigiosa come il Milan si attacchi alla sospensione delle partite e faccia polemiche con gli arbitri, da tifoso, da italiano e ministro mi sembra bizzarro".
> ...



Ma che diamine sta dicendo???
C'è un regolamento scritto a riguardo!!!!
Per noi esistono i codici etici e per gli altri non esistono nemmeno quelli scritti????
Assurdo. Follia.


----------



## evangel33 (26 Aprile 2019)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Come Wanda Nara, che una volta parla da procuratrice, una volta da moglie, un'altra da opinionista. Lui invece una volta parla da tifoso, un'altra da ministro, un'altra ancora da italiano ecc. Insomma basta che si parli e si stia sempre al centro dell'attenzione. La Wanda Nara della politica italiana.



Definizione perfetta


----------



## Zosimo2410 (26 Aprile 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La replica di Matteo Salvini all'intervista di Leonardo. Le sue parole riportate dall'ANSA:
> 
> "Ho letto l'intervista a Leonardo che chiedeva la sospensione della partita dell'altra sera per qualche coro di qualche *********. I cori di qualche ********* non si fermano con la sospensione delle partite, ma con il 99% dei tifosi che sono educati e rispettosi.
> Che un dirigente di una squadra prestigiosa come il Milan si attacchi alla sospensione delle partite e faccia polemiche con gli arbitri, da tifoso, da italiano e ministro mi sembra bizzarro".
> ...



Mi vergogno come un ladro ad avere come ministro un soggetto simile.


----------



## sipno (26 Aprile 2019)

Regolamento a parte che non conosco, io onestamente la penso come salvini.


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Aprile 2019)

Secondo me sospendere le partite non serve assolutamente a niente. Bisogna distinguere in maniera coerente e sensata quali cori sono veramente razzisti e quali no.
Per anni ci siamo dovuti subire lo strazio di Balotelli che non poteva essere nemmeno fischiato che subito partivano le accuse di razzismo cavalcate sempre in maniera molto evidente da Balotelli stesso che ha usato le sue origini per poter essere messo sul piedistallo per tutta la sua carriera.
Quelli che subiva Balotelli nel 99% dei casi NON erano cori razzisti, eppure per un decennio era perennemente in prima pagina con le sue belle accuse di razzismo. Ricordo un Verona-Milan 2-1 (prima giornata di campionato 13/14) in cui per un'intera settimana prima dell'incontro si parlava di sospendere la partita dopo poco minuti al primo segno di dissenso dei veronesi contro Balotelli, e i tifosi veronesi hanno risposto magistralmente applaudendolo ironicamente per tutta la partita con Balotelli che schiumava rabbia perché non aveva ottenuto quello che voleva.

Ora: quelli fatti contro bakayoko erano insulti razzisti e visto che la norma parla di sospendere la gara era giusto farlo, ma io mi chiedo: a cosa serve? Gli ultras laziali (quelli che facevano i cori erano un paio di centinaia su 4000) si sarebbero fermati? Ha senso fermare una partita per 200 idioti su 60.000? Chi decide che un coro è razzista? In base a quali criteri? È sufficiente fischiare il giocatore come accadeva per Balotelli? Conta la sensibilità del giocatore? I giocatori di colore della Lazio che non venivano nominati potevano anch'essi sentirsi tirati in causa?
E volendo lasciare l'argomento "colore della pelle", parliamo un po' anche di discriminazione territoriale, che casualmente esiste solo per la città di Napoli. Per quale motivo per la sensibilità di una città in particolare si minaccia di sospendere le partite al primo coro contrario? Solo per la sensibilità esasperata di chi vive in quella città? E soprattutto, quando un coro è veramente discriminante? Ricordo un caso di una società multata per un coro "noi non siamo napoletani", e curve chiuse per il coro "senti che puzza ecc" che viene fatto da decenni in tutti gli Stadi d'Italia. Però se quest'ultimo può effettivamente essere considerato becero, cosa diamine c'è di male nel dire "noi non siamo napoletani"?

Andando oltre le parole di Salvini che tanto non servono a nulla per questo tema, le norme per sospendere le partite ci sono, perché non vengono applicate? Forse proprio perché sul campo, tra un'azione e l'altra, giocatori e arbitri non se ne accorgono, o forse perché sono considerati episodi poco rilevanti dalle stesse persone in campo (in uno stadio gigantesco come San Siro veramente il coro di un centinaio di persone arriva in maniera nitida e pulita sul campo di gioco?)

Leonardo poi è uno che già in questa stagione ha dato dimostrazione di attaccarsi spesso al fattore ambientale per coprire sconfitte, ricordate contro l'Olympiakos quando nel post partita Leonardo andò infuriato dai giornalisti invocando la mancata sospensione della partita per le trombette usate dai tifosi greci, non rendendosi neanche conto di quanto fosse ridicola una cosa simile.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Aprile 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La replica di Matteo Salvini all'intervista di Leonardo. Le sue parole riportate dall'ANSA:
> 
> "Ho letto l'intervista a Leonardo che chiedeva la sospensione della partita dell'altra sera per qualche coro di qualche *********. I cori di qualche ********* non si fermano con la sospensione delle partite, ma con il 99% dei tifosi che sono educati e rispettosi.
> Che un dirigente di una squadra prestigiosa come il Milan si attacchi alla sospensione delle partite e faccia polemiche con gli arbitri, da tifoso, da italiano e ministro mi sembra bizzarro".
> ...



Certo certo...o magari la frangia che "ulula" ti porta voti e quindi stai bello a cuccia...

da "tifoso" ti dico che di politici che si fanno campagna elettorale col Milan ne abbiamo le palle piene..Leonardo ti ha citato nel tuo ruolo istituzionale tonto, soprattutto DOPO che il tuo sottosegretario ha rotto con la maglia di acerbi


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Aprile 2019)

la sospensione la prevede il regolamento e le direttive UEFA. Vergognose parole del Ministro dell' Interno


----------



## sunburn (26 Aprile 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma che diamine sta dicendo???
> C'è un regolamento scritto a riguardo!!!!
> Per noi esistono i codici etici e per gli altri non esistono nemmeno quelli scritti????
> Assurdo. Follia.


Ha assolutamente ragione Salvini. Da cittadino posso confermare che è bizzarro che un dirigente di una qualunque cosa chieda il rispetto e l'applicazione delle regole. Ma stiamo scherzando? Si inizia così dalle piccole cose e poi va a finire che tutti presentano una dichiarazione dei redditti fedele. Siam mica la Danimarca, eh!


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (26 Aprile 2019)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Secondo me sospendere le partite non serve assolutamente a niente. Bisogna distinguere in maniera coerente e sensata quali cori sono veramente razzisti e quali no.
> Per anni ci siamo dovuti subire lo strazio di Balotelli che non poteva essere nemmeno fischiato che subito partivano le accuse di razzismo cavalcate sempre in maniera molto evidente da Balotelli stesso che ha usato le sue origini per poter essere messo sul piedistallo per tutta la sua carriera.
> Quelli che subiva Balotelli nel 99% dei casi NON erano cori razzisti, eppure per un decennio era perennemente in prima pagina con le sue belle accuse di razzismo. Ricordo un Verona-Milan 2-1 (prima giornata di campionato 13/14) in cui per un'intera settimana prima dell'incontro si parlava di sospendere la partita dopo poco minuti al primo segno di dissenso dei veronesi contro Balotelli, e i tifosi veronesi hanno risposto magistralmente applaudendolo ironicamente per tutta la partita con Balotelli che schiumava rabbia perché non aveva ottenuto quello che voleva.
> 
> ...



di una cosa sono sicuro... non fare nulla non porta a niente. 
e visto che hanno fatto un caso x una maglia 
mi imbarazza che questi inneggiano Mussolini e bersagliano i giocatori di colore
ed tutti e dico tutti parlavano ed esaltavano il caso Acerbi 
mentre ora tabula rasa... si scambia il grave x niente e il niente x grave

imbarazzante


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Aprile 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La replica di Matteo Salvini all'intervista di Leonardo. Le sue parole riportate dall'ANSA:
> 
> "Ho letto l'intervista a Leonardo che chiedeva la sospensione della partita dell'altra sera per qualche coro di qualche *********. I cori di qualche ********* non si fermano con la sospensione delle partite, ma con il 99% dei tifosi che sono educati e rispettosi.
> Che un dirigente di una squadra prestigiosa come il Milan si attacchi alla sospensione delle partite e faccia polemiche con gli arbitri, da tifoso, da italiano e ministro mi sembra bizzarro".
> ...




Ma un politco poiche ministro non dovrebbe avere temi un po piu importanti? A quanto pare ha troppo tempo libero


----------



## Devil man (26 Aprile 2019)

HAHAAHAH un genio


----------



## Jino (26 Aprile 2019)

Quindi fare a finta di niente è la soluzione. Cosi questi 50 ********** ne creeranno a loro volta altrettanti ed avanti cosi nei secoli dei secoli, amen.

Invece secondo me la partita va interrotta, va fatto l'annuncio di smetterla, cosi le persone sane che hanno pagato un fottio per vedere uno spettacolo forse si scocciano e si allontanano da questi esseri qui, forse sono appunto i primi a segnarli e farli cacciare, vanno in questura e tornano a casa con il loro bel daspo.

Questa gente va eliminata, non ignorata, caro Salvini.


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Aprile 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ha assolutamente ragione Salvini. Da cittadino posso confermare che è bizzarro che un dirigente di una qualunque cosa chieda il rispetto e l'applicazione delle regole. Ma stiamo scherzando? Si inizia così dalle piccole cose e poi va a finire che tutti presentano una dichiarazione dei redditti fedele. Siam mica la Danimarca, eh!



Credo hai interpretato male il messaggio che Leonardo ha voluto lanciare : era un confronto spietato tra la differenza di trattamento che abbiamo subito per il caso baka-kessie con personaggi tipo Gravina che si sono scomodati a fare la morale e chiedere una pena sontuosa quando i cori dei laziali non sono stati nemmeno sentiti laddove c'è una regola scritta che ADDIRITTURA potrebbe portare alla sospensione della gara.
Il risultato maturato sul campo è giusto e nessuno vuole insinuare il contrario ma il signor Gravina ora dove è?
Tutti gli altri moralisti ora dove sono???
Possibile si debbano scomodare tutti quando di mezzo vi è il milan???


----------



## Jino (26 Aprile 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Credo hai interpretato male il messaggio che Leonardo ha voluto lanciare : era un confronto spietato tra la differenza di trattamento che abbiamo subito per il caso baka-kessie con personaggi tipo Gravina che si sono scomodati a fare la morale e chiedere una pena sontuosa quando i cori dei laziali non sono stati nemmeno sentiti laddove c'è una regola scritta che ADDIRITTURA potrebbe portare alla sospensione della gara.
> Il risultato maturato sul campo è giusto e nessuno vuole insinuare il contrario ma il signor Gravina ora dove è?
> Tutti gli altri moralisti ora dove sono???
> Possibile si debbano scomodare tutti quando di mezzo vi è il milan???



Bravo. E' una questione di rispetto e coerenza. Kessie e Baka sono stati messi in croce per una settimana. Si chiedeva addirittura una squalifica per loro. Però per i cori razzisti per la quale la UEFA combatte da decenni va tutto bene, alla fine sono solo quattro scemi.


----------



## sunburn (26 Aprile 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Credo hai interpretato male il messaggio che Leonardo ha voluto lanciare : era un confronto spietato tra la differenza di trattamento che abbiamo subito per il caso baka-kessie con personaggi tipo Gravina che si sono scomodati a fare la morale e chiedere una pena sontuosa quando i cori dei laziali non sono stati nemmeno sentiti laddove c'è una regola scritta che ADDIRITTURA potrebbe portare alla sospensione della gara.
> Il risultato maturato sul campo è giusto e nessuno vuole insinuare il contrario ma il signor Gravina ora dove è?
> Tutti gli altri moralisti ora dove sono???
> Possibile si debbano scomodare tutti quando di mezzo vi è il milan???


Sì sì, l'ho letta l'intervista. Prima sottolinea gli interventi a sproposito sulla questione Baka-Kessié, poi parla del rispetto delle regole.
Io stavo solo facendo sarcasmo sul fatto che un ministro giudichi "bizzarro" che qualcuno chieda il rispetto delle regole e addirittura cerchi di farlo passare come quello che vuole trovare scuse(cosa che Leonardo non fa).


----------



## Garrincha (26 Aprile 2019)

Salvini vuole i voti dei tifosi, specie con le elezioni vicine


----------

